# Angst vor Aal



## Heil Petri (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo erstmal |wavey: Ich lese mich schon eine ganze weile so als Zuschauer durch das Forum und nun wurde es mal Zeit mich anzumelden.

Aber ich komm gleich mal zur Sache : Ich habe Angst vor Aalen. Ich kann die nicht anfassen und wenn sie sich dann so schlängeln...

Das abstechen mache ich immer, indem ich sie mit dem Kopf zwischen den Gummistiefeln einglemme und dann Zack...
Aber sie dann auszunehmen Buaaah:q
Wenn die nicht mehr zappeln würden, wäre es kein Problem (fange ja auch andere Fische). Aber dieses schlängeln löst eine Urangst in mir aus.
Das macht alles kompliziert, weil ich sie dann immer erstmal einfriere, dann am nächsten Tag im Kühlschrank tauen lasse, und sie dann ausnehme und wieder einfriere.
Ich komm mir ziemlich dumm vor. Habt ihr sowas schonmal gehört, oder bin ich der einzige Freak, der so eine Panik hat ? 

PS: ( Bin Männlich, obwohl dass der Text wahrscheinlich nicht vermuten lässt |supergri )


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Früher machte mir das nichts aus.
Heute, mag ich das so wie Du auch nicht mehr.


Kleiner Tip:
Wenn Ich nach Hause komme streue ich Salz, auf die *vorher beim Angeln,* *getöteten* Aale.
Dann esse ich etwas und dann ist bei den Aalen Ruhe eingekehrt.
So lassen sie sich auch besser halten und der Schleim löst sich besser ab.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

...meinem Onkel gehts ähnlich - der sagt jedesmal, wenn ich von Aalfängen berichte:

"Besser Du fängst sie, als ich!!!"

Also - Du bist nicht alleine!

Aber - ich mag die Schlänger zum Fressen gerne & finde, dass es sehr schöne Fische sind - der Schleim nervt, aber ansonsten finde ich sie toll!!!

Ernie


----------



## feko (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Moin,also,wenn man einen AAl nach dem Fang ruhig behandelt,als faast zart mit ihm umgeht,läßt er sich sehr einfach händeln.
Zum Abschlagen,ich nehme eine Eisenstange,Baustahl.
2 richtig harte Schläge hinter den Kopf,und zu 98 % macht der AAl keinen Mucks mehr-auf zappelnde AAle habe ich nämlich auch keinen Bock.
Ansonsten,wenn man Angst vor AAlen hat,hilft eines Totsicher-Friedfischangeln mit Mais |wavey:
vg


----------



## marcus7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



feko schrieb:


> Ansonsten,wenn man Angst vor AAlen hat,hilft eines Totsicher-Friedfischangeln mit Mais |wavey:
> vg




Nope, auch schon so welche gefangen.


----------



## siloaffe (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - ich mag die Schlänger zum Fressen gerne & finde, dass es sehr schöne Fische sind - der Schleim nervt, aber ansonsten finde ich sie toll!!!
> 
> Ernie



Ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können. 
Du hast meine 100%ige Zustimmung:m


----------



## Heil Petri (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Auf Aal angel ich eigentlich am liebsten (verrückt nicht ?) . Aber wenn er dann draußen ist...
Ist es denn schlimm ihn am nächsten Tag erst auszunehmen, wenn man ihn bis dahin im Kühlschrank oder Eisfach hatte ?  Hab mal von eimem gehört der die immer lebend einfriert aber das würd ich nicht machen.


----------



## welsstipper (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

nen eisenstange durch denn kopf bzw genick und ein paar stunden stecken lassen dann machen die jungs nichts mehr ..... 

ein rutenständer tut es auch .... 

sonst ein aaltöter so wie dieser hier ist ne super sache nutze ich nurnoch !!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AALTOTER-FIS...639320094?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2566d9801e


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



feko schrieb:


> Moin,also,wenn man einen AAl nach dem Fang ruhig behandelt,als faast zart mit ihm umgeht,läßt er sich sehr einfach händeln.
> Zum Abschlagen,ich nehme eine Eisenstange,Baustahl.
> 2 richtig harte Schläge hinter den Kopf,und zu 98 % macht der AAl keinen Mucks mehr-auf zappelnde AAle habe ich nämlich auch keinen Bock.
> Ansonsten,wenn man Angst vor AAlen hat,*hilft eines Totsicher-Friedfischangeln mit Mais |wavey:*
> vg


 



Stimmt mit Sicherheit nicht.#d

Habe schon mehrere gefangen, die waren komplett voll mit
Mais. Gebissen hatten sie übrigens auch darauf.:m


----------



## Siever (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal gelesen, dass es Aale ruhig stellt, wenn man sie über den Bauch krault. Ich habe das ein paar mal getestet und es stimmt! Ansonsten stecke ich sie nach dem betäuben und töten mit meinem Messer an den Boden fest. Beim späteren einpacken zuckt nix mehr und ich kann die Dinger zu Hause gemütlich ausnehmen.

Ängste sind völlig normal und m(ÄNN)schlich! Ich habe zum Beispiel tierisch Schiss vor Gewitter!


----------



## Ederseeangler (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ebenso hilft es, den Aal auf den Rücken zu drehen, nach ein paar sekunden verhält er sich vollkommen ruhig, ähnlich wie es bei Haien der Fall ist. Funktioniert meines Wissens nach aber auch bei allen anderen Fischen.
Natürlich nur bei zu entnehmenden Fischen zu empfehlen, hab gehört, dass es nach einiger Zeit auf dem Rücken zu schweren Schäden kommen kann!


----------



## __barsch__fisher (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal gelesen, dass es Aale ruhig stellt, wenn man sie über den Bauch krault. Ich habe das ein paar mal getestet und es stimmt!



Kommt das nicht eher, wenn man sie auf den Rücken legt?


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ich habe keine restlos funktionierenden Tipps, aber so richtig wohl ist mir dabei auch nie. 

Auch, wenn man einige der Tipps befolgt, hatte ich es bei Kapita(a)len schon, dass sie beim Ausnehmen und auch später im ausgenommenen und gehäuteten Zustand (und sogar in Stücken in der Pfanne!!) immer noch nicht einsehen wollten, dass sie tot sind. 

Bin dabei regelrecht philosophisch geworden, nach dem Motto: Kann ich verantworten, ein Geschöpf zu töten, das scheinbar sooo sehr am Leben hängt?


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Das Zucken in der Pfanne kommt nicht vor, wenn der Aal kurz tiefgefroren war. Das zerstört wohl die Nerven. Oder du packst einen Deckel auf die Pfanne, kann sonst gemeine Verbrennungen geben. 

Zum Thema: Ich finde auch, dass Ängste ganz normal sind. Bei mir sind es Gewitter, große Spinnen (WIRKLICH große) und die gute, alte Höhenangst.


----------



## Siever (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> Kommt das nicht eher, wenn man sie auf den Rücken legt?



Das Bauchkraulen beinhaltet bei mir das Umdrehen des Fisches... . Hätte ich erwähnen müssen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ich zitiere dazu mal aus einem Bericht über den berühmten englischen Aalangler John Sidley:


"Sidley war ein  Schlangenbeschwärer, sein intimes Verständnis dieser Fischart war fast  schon gespenstisch: Wie ein Druide zog er zum Hakenlösen eine flache  Rinne in den Boden, darin legte er den Aal mit dem Bau nach oben.  Langsam strich er dann mit der Hand über den Aalkörper, bis der Fisch  bewegungslos dalag. Nun konnte er den Haken problemlos lösen, den Fisch  wiegen und fotografieren. Jeder dachte, Sidley habe magische Kräfte. Er  bezeichnete seine Erdfurche als „cross method“. Diese Kreuz-Methode soll  altem irischen Volksglauben entstammen. Um den Teufel aus dem Aal zu  vertreiben, wurde er rücklings in eine kreuzförmige Erdmulde gelegt.  „Doch Vorsicht, wenn Du den Aal zu lange auf dem Rücken liegen lässt,  wird er sterben!“ warnte Sidley."


----------



## Katteker (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Siever schrieb:


> Das Bauchkraulen beinhaltet bei mir das Umdrehen des Fisches... . Hätte ich erwähnen müssen


 
Wie macht ihr das? Hab den Tip jetzt schon öfter gelesen und ausprobiert. Ich kreig es nicht fertig, die Viecher sind einfach zu zappelig. Beim letzten Versuch war der Aal in kürzester Zeit so mit Dreck paniert wie ein Schnitzel.

Wenn ich ihn mitnehme greife ich ihn mit nem Kartoffelsack, Rückgrat durchschneiden bzw. Messer in die Birne und dann ist Ruhe.


----------



## Philla (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ich finde es eher Nervig, als eklig  zumal ich immer Einweghandschuhe mit beim Aalangeln habe.
Den ganzen Schleim an den Händen und am Arm muss ich nicht haben ^^.

Ängste sind völlig normal... wenn ich ne Spinne seh, geh ich jede Wette ein, dass der Spruch: "Sie hat eigentlich mehr Angst vor dir als du vor Ihr" umgekehrt ist


----------



## Tobbes (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Den wenigen Aale die ich in den letzten Jahren gefangen hab, hab ich immer auf den Schwanz geschlagen und danach sofort abgestochen. Nach 1-2 Schlägen war immer Ruhe. 

Bin kein Aalspezi, aber ich hab gelesen das viele Nerven in Schwanzende zusammenlaufen und deshalb die Schläge wirkungsvoller sind auf auf den Kopf.

Und was die Angst angeht........ unsere ältestes Vereinsmitglied (75 ungefähr) hat mehr Angst vor Aalen als vor dem Teufel! Der würde ehr die Rute in See werfen als nen Aal zu landen. Schmecken tun sie im aber! Aber nen lebendigen....... niemals!


----------



## Siever (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Bin kein Aalspezi, aber ich hab gelesen das viele Nerven in Schwanzende zusammenlaufen und deshalb die Schläge wirkungsvoller sind auf auf den Kopf.


  Ist nicht nur beim Aal so... .


----------



## M4rius93 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

|good:

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Der_Flo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Siever schrieb:


> Ängste sind völlig normal und m(ÄNN)schlich! Ich habe zum Beispiel tierisch Schiss vor Gewitter!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HnPGWCV8Is

sorry für Off-topic, aber das musste sein :q


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Siever schrieb:


> ...wenn man sie über den Bauch krault. Ich habe das ein paar mal getestet und es stimmt!





__barsch__fisher schrieb:


> Kommt das nicht eher, wenn man sie auf den Rücken legt?


 
Ist aber auch blöd, wenn sie dann völlig ruhig bleibt! #t



_(Was war hier noch mal das Thema? |kopfkrat) _


----------



## Lautertaler (4. Juli 2012)

Der_Flo schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HnPGWCV8Is
> 
> sorry für Off-topic, aber das musste sein :q



Hahhaaa haaaa wie geil ist das den?

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I9001 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Heil Petri (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Bin dabei regelrecht philosophisch geworden, nach dem Motto: Kann ich verantworten, ein Geschöpf zu töten, das scheinbar sooo sehr am Leben hängt?


 

Geht mir auch so. Der Aal ist irgendwie ein heiliger Fisch. Wenn ich manchmal nen Aalkopf vor mir liegen habe und sehe, wie er noch atmet in großen Stößen, obwohl der Körper ab ist, dann werde ich richtig ehrfürchtig.


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

mitlerweile handhabe ich es so. ein auf die rübe. dann den aaltöter. dann aber wenigstens 15 min warten. früher macht es keinen sinn. weil ( der windet sich wie ein aal )


----------



## mike88 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Hallo,
Den oder die Aale im Eimer rein und denn ne Flasche Mineralwasser mit viel Kohlensäure rein kippen.
Ruck zuck sind die Ü ...


----------



## dome85 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ja des mit dem aal hab leider schon lange keinen mehr gefangen aber früher hab ich die aale immer frisch gefangen in einen eimer mit salz und dann war vorbei lg bin auch neu hier!!


----------



## kappldav123 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



dome85 schrieb:


> Ja des mit dem aal hab leider schon lange keinen mehr gefangen aber früher hab ich die aale immer frisch gefangen in einen eimer mit salz und dann war vorbei lg bin auch neu hier!!



Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!

Die von dir beschriebene Methode sollte man aber nicht wählen, um einen Aal zu töten. Das ist Tierquälerei. Mir ist bei den Schlänglern auch nicht immer ganz wohl zu Mute, andere Fische sind nun mal leichter zu händeln. Der Aaltöter scheint mir immernoch die beste Methode zu sein.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!
> 
> Die von dir beschriebene Methode sollte man aber nicht wählen, um einen Aal zu töten. Das ist Tierquälerei. Mir ist bei den Schlänglern auch nicht immer ganz wohl zu Mute, andere Fische sind nun mal leichter zu händeln. Der Aaltöter scheint mir immernoch die beste Methode zu sein.



Richtig, genau wie die Mineralwassermethode. Sowas geht gar nicht.
Diese Aaltöter oder noch besser ist die Zange (gab es mal für Abo einer Angelzeitung), die leider nicht mehr angeboten wird. Auf jeden Fall ist dann sofort der Aal tot und schlängelt auch nicht mehr rum,


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Na dann bin ich ja nicht alleine. Mich graust es vor Schlangen und allem Schlangenartigen.


----------



## kappldav123 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja nicht alleine. Mich graust es vor Schlangen und allem Schlangenartigen.



Erstreckt sich bei dir/euch diese Angst auch auf Würmer? Ich weiß, dass ich vor 10-15 Jahren als junger Angler meine Probleme mit diesen Riesentauwürmern hatte. Fand ich total ekelig, wenn diese riesen Viecher sind dann so winden, wenn man die an den Haken macht. Mittlerweile gehts aber - jahrelange "Schocktherapie" scheint Wirkung zu zeigen :q


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Mich würde mal interessieren , wo solche Ängste entstehen , wenn jemand sagt , dass es ihm als Kind/Jugendlicher nichts ausgemacht hat , aber er sich heute darüber zu"tote" ekelt.


----------



## DingoDong (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Alter, ich habe auch Angst for den Schlangen. Mich hat mal einer krass von denen gebissen und die blutzufuhr abgewirkt.


----------



## wusel345 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ein Freund von mir züchtet Riesenschlangen. Hatte mal eine kleinere in der Hand. Eigentlich hatte ich noch nie Angst vor Schlangen. Dazu zählt auch der Aal. Schlangen fühlen sich auch total toll an; ausser Aale, die "ollen" Schleimer.


----------



## Colophonius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ich habe eigentlich keine Angst vor Schlangen, aber wenn ich einen Aal töte und der tote Aal sich um meinen Arm wickelt, krieg ich das Grausen. Oder wenn die beim Ausnehmen noch in der Spüle "schwimmen"...


----------



## Tarex (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Jo Schlangen fühlen sich wirklich toll an .
Panik oder so hab ich vor dem lieben aal eigentlich nicht und wenn einer mal gefangen wird und nicht zurück gesetzt werden kann.. gibts einen auf die Schwanzspitze und danach rübe ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Schlangen sind ekelhaft. |scardie:
Aale nicht.:m


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schlangen sind ekelhaft. |scardie:
> Aale nicht.:m



Stimmt garnicht, zumindest was Schlangen angeht.

Ich habe werde mit Aalen von mit Schlangen Probleme. Vor Schlangen habe ich Respekt, manche können einen Menschen binnen kürzester Zeit töten, Angst habe ich aber nicht.
Wenn sich Aale, obwohl schon geschlachtet, noch winden, da muß man halt nur etwas kräftiger zupacken. Das eingangs erwähnte Entschleimen hilft da schon etwas.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

editiert


----------



## paulbarsch (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

also,wenn ich hier lese,dass angler angst vor aalen haben,dann fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein! 
ratten,die einem nachts beim aalangeln über die füsse laufen,sind viel ekliger!

gruss andreas


----------



## allrounder64 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Ja Hallo,

wenn ich einen Aal hatte, der vom Maß her für den Verzehr bestimmt war, habe ich ein Handtuch benutzt um den Fisch zu versorgen. Somit habe ich ihn fest im Griff.Allerdings schlängelt der dann immer noch rum, aber ich kann ihn weidgerecht töten und den Haken lösen. Wenn ich hier lese wie manche mit den Aal umgehen, stehen mir die Haare zu Berge.Manche müssen doch ihren Fischereischein aufn Rummel geschossen haben. Übrigens Angst vor Aal kenn ich nicht, wenn dann höchstens vor einen Zitteraal und den gibts in unseren Breiten nicht.


----------



## Sterni01 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> #h Prof.!
> 
> Quatsch, ekelhafte Tiere gibts gar nicht!
> 
> Nur heulsusige Menschen :c.


 
Richtig ! |good:
Und jeh mehr man von Berlin in Richtung Holland kommt, um so schlimmer wird das !!!


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Richtig ! |good:
> Und jeh mehr man von Berlin in Richtung Holland kommt, um so schlimmer wird das !!!



Sorry, aber das ist dann doch wohl ein wenig heftig was du da von dir gibst.


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

dann liegt wohl aus t im beschriebenen bereich. und nun wieder zum aal


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> dann liegt wohl aus t im beschriebenen bereich. und nun wieder zum aal



Genau T liegt nicht weit von Holland entfernt, was habt ihr eigentlich für ein Problem mit Anglern aus Westdeutschland.
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Voll daneben


----------



## Colophonius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Da hat aber jemand ein dünnes Fellchen  

Noch ein Nachschlag zum Thema:
Wenn man die Aale kurz im Kescher hat, dann beruhigen die sich relativ schnell. Also zwanzig Sekunden liegen lassen, und alles ist einfacher.


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Genau T liegt nicht weit von Holland entfernt, was habt ihr eigentlich für ein Problem mit Anglern aus Westdeutschland.
> #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
> 
> Voll daneben


 
da gibt es kein problem. habe auch 10 jahre da gewohnt. du musst ein wenig lockerer werden. nicht in jeder aussage, steckt ein angriff gegen dich.
google mal nach dem wort spaß 
und nun wieder zurück zum aal


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Leider kann ich hier nicht mehr schreiben was ich denke, siehe meine Verwarnungen. Daher denke ich mir meinen Teil.

Schönes Wochenende und 3. Advent


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand ein dünnes Fellchen  ...



im ernst, diese häme ist gerade bei ihm absolut fehl am platz. 
auch wenn ich  fast immer anderer meinung bin, wenige hier im AB zeigen so bravourös nervenstärke.

und ich meine auch, dass er recht hat, mir hängt diese ewige pieselei auf 'westdeutschland' auch zum hals raus. 

nur mal so zur klarstellung.


ansonsten find ich den ganzen trööt sowas von ...


*hattu angst vor aale? dann muttu nich aale-angeln tuten*


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Alter, ich habe auch Angst for den Schlangen. Mich hat mal einer krass von denen gebissen und die blutzufuhr abgewirkt.



Das erklärt die Grammatik.|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Beißt der Schlangen, dann nimm der Gerät!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Richtig, genau wie die Mineralwassermethode. Sowas geht gar nicht.


Dieses Zitat bezog sich darauf, daß das totlaufenlassen von Aalen in Salz Tierquälerei ist.
Das seh ich auch so!

Bei der Mineralwassermethode muß ich da aber widersprechen:

Die Betäubung mit CO² ist auch bei Warmblütern inzwischen ein völlig normales Verfahren, das z.B. bei Schweinen im Großschlachthöfen angewendet wird.
Die Fehlerquote ist dabei nur von einer zu kurzen Verweildauer der Tiere in der CO² Grube abhängig, die aber der Rationalisierung, nicht aber der Methode anzulasten ist.

Die Betäubung von Aalen mir Mineralwasser scheint mir die perfekte Lösung zu sein!
Hab vorher noch nie was davon gehört.
Aber es hört sich sehr interessant an!

Humaner als dem, sich windenden, Aal ohne jede Betäubung das Rückgrad durchzuschneiden sollte es auf jeden Fall sein.

Zumindest wenn ich daran denke was ich da schon für diletantische Versuche mitansehen mußte:
Z.T. säbeln manche ewig mit völlig stumpfen Messern mehrere Male rum...#q

Ich selbst verwende auch einen Aaltöter.
Aber, gerade bei größeren Aalen, findet er leider nicht immer beim ersten Versuch sein Ziel.

Eine wirksame Betäubung ist beim Aal sehr schwierig und braucht mehr Routine, als sie die meisten Gelegenheitsangler entwickeln können!
Daher sehe ich die Metode mit dem Mineralwasser ist als idiotensichere Ideallösung, wenn sie wirklich funktioniert!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## widerhaken (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

nach dem betäuben und töten einfach in einen kleinen eimer mit wasser legen das eigene blut macht den rest !!! am sonnste immer eine flasche sprudelwasser mitnehmen und nach dem betäuben und töten das selbe mit dem sprudelwasser dann ist definitiv ruhe in der tuete =) 

mfg widerhaken


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Dieses Zitat bezog sich darauf, daß das totlaufenlassen von Aalen in Salz Tierquälerei ist.
> Das seh ich auch so!
> 
> Bei der Mineralwassermethode muß ich da aber widersprechen:
> ...


----------



## widerhaken (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dieses Zitat bezog sich darauf, daß das totlaufenlassen von Aalen in Salz Tierquälerei ist.
> ...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> *So weit mir bekannt, wird hier nicht Kohlendioxyd CO2 sondern Kohlenmonoxyd CO verwendet, *


Da täuscht Du Dich.

Die Verwendung von CO wäre viel zu gefährlich.



> *....und ein scharfes Messer sollte wohl in jede Anglertasche gehören, durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule hinter dem Schädel  ... und fertisch *
> Tight Lines #h


Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht.

Leider hat da jeder seine eigene Deffinition von scharf.
Wenn ich mein Messer als vollkommen stumpf ansehe, geht es bei anderen noch als extrem scharf durch...

Das andere Problem ist, daß es leider bei weitem nicht jeder beherrscht, mit einem Messer richtig umzugehen.
Mußte da leider schon schlimme Sachen mit ansehen...

Außerdem besteht natürlich mir einem quirligen Aal immer auch ein gewisses Verletzungsrisiko.

Vor allem aber gefällt mir der Gedanke nicht, daß ich dem Aal bei der Methode immer erst mal die gesamte Nackenmuskulatur durchschneiden muß.
Daher bin ich für jede funktionierende Betäubungsmethode offen.

Grüße von
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## CarpCrakc (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> #h Prof.!
> 
> Quatsch, ekelhafte Tiere gibts gar nicht!
> 
> Nur heulsusige Menschen :c.



|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Da täuscht Du Dich.
> 
> Die Verwendung von CO wäre viel zu gefährlich.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## LOCHI (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Falls ich mal nen schönen Aal fange zum mitnehmen dann pack ich ihn in der Mitte und knall ihn mit voller wucht auf den Boden. Für mich gibt es beim Aal nix besseres, sofort Tod, kein gezappel und nix mehr! Klingt brutal aber geht am schnellsten und an der Qualli vom Fisch ändert sich auch nix!


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Falls ich mal nen schönen Aal fange zum mitnehmen dann pack ich ihn in der Mitte und knall ihn mit voller wucht auf den Boden. Für mich gibt es beim Aal nix besseres, sofort Tod, kein gezappel und nix mehr! Klingt brutal aber geht am schnellsten und an der Qualli vom Fisch ändert sich auch nix!


 
hätte ich auch geschrieben, aber das ruft andere leute auf den plan, die es aus unerfahrenheit nicht raffen. und es von daher niemals glauben und einen als tierquäler bezeichnen.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Falls ich mal nen schönen Aal fange zum mitnehmen dann pack ich ihn in der Mitte und knall ihn mit voller wucht auf den Boden. Für mich gibt es beim Aal nix besseres, sofort Tod, kein gezappel und nix mehr! Klingt brutal aber geht am schnellsten und an der Qualli vom Fisch ändert sich auch nix!


 
Diese Methode finde ich richtig S.....e, den Aal werden sämtliche Wirbel gebrochen und das ganze Fleisch ist mit Blutergüssen versaut.Wenn du Pech hast platzen noch die Eingeweide auf, Galle und Magensäfte treten aus und der Fisch ist richtig versaut#6


----------



## LOCHI (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> hätte ich auch geschrieben, aber das ruft andere leute auf den plan, die es aus unerfahrenheit nicht raffen. und es von daher niemals glauben und einen als tierquäler bezeichnen.



Die können mich mal gern haben! Das geht am allerbesten, der Aal macht keinen zuck mehr!
Genau so bei Forellen, bist manche den Fisch zurecht gepusselt haben um ihn mit dem Holz zu treffen sind meine lange Tod!
Mit der linken Hand hinter dem Kopf gehalten und mit der rechten von unten mit zwei fingern in die Kiemendeckel und Kopf nach hinten! Funzt bei Forellen bis 40 einwandfrei und dauert 10 sekunden! Da brauch ich nix zu brei zu klopfen und nüscht!
Sorry für OT aber so braucht auch keiner mehr Angst vor Fischen haben!


----------



## LOCHI (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

@Wildkarpfen

Das ist Quatsch!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

ich glaube auch, das er mit dieser methode ziemlich alleine dasteht


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Also ich glaube ich bleibe bei meiner Methode, Betäubungsschlag und dann die Aalzange (gabs mal bei der Anglerwoche, manchmal mit Glück noch im Internet) bzw. den Aaltöter. 
Obwohl man natürlich sagen muss der Betäubungsschlag beim Aal ist schwer zu setzen. Ob man richtig getroffen hat weiß man nie, ein Aal windet sich zum Teil noch nach dem ausnehmen. Schon verrückte Tiere.
Aber Betäuben und Wirbelsäule durchtrennen ist alle male besser als totlaufen lassen.


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Genau so bei Forellen, bist manche den Fisch zurecht gepusselt haben um ihn mit dem Holz zu treffen sind meine lange Tod!
> Mit der linken Hand hinter dem Kopf gehalten und mit der rechten von unten mit zwei fingern in die Kiemendeckel und Kopf nach hinten! Funzt bei Forellen bis 40 einwandfrei und dauert 10 sekunden! Da brauch ich nix zu brei zu klopfen und nüscht!


nennt sich genickbruch. hat mir den sommer ein alte angler  ( 75 jahre ) aus dem verein gezeigt. mit den worten
 , jung spiel hier nicht so lange rum ,


----------



## LOCHI (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> nennt sich genickbruch. hat mir den sommer ein alte angler  ( 75 jahre ) aus dem verein gezeigt. mit den worten
> , jung spiel hier nicht so lange rum ,



Wie es heist is scho klar... Hat mir mein Vater gelernt als wir im Bach Forellen mit der Hand griffen und ich fünf war #6.


----------



## Wildkarpfen (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

@Lochi

Warum Quatsch? Ich glaube du hast von diesen Dingen genauso wenig Ahnung wie ich vom Stricken.


----------



## LOCHI (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Wildkarpfen schrieb:


> @Lochi
> 
> Warum Quatsch? Ich glaube du hast von diesen Dingen genauso wenig Ahnung wie ich vom Stricken.



Wie gut du stricken kannst ist mir reichlich Wurst allerdings solltest du dir nicht anmaßen über mein wissen zu urteilen!

Ich wende nur noch diese Methode an und kann dir in einem Punkt recht geben, die Wirbel vom Aal zerhaut es wie nix gutes! Aber kaputte Innerein oder mangelndes Fleisch sind Fehlanzeige! Blutergüsse konnte ich auch noch nie feststellen allerdings neige ich dazu meine Fische ausbluten zu lassen!


----------



## redlem (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Erstmal süscher landen....

und den Stecken als Knüppel nehmen??


Ne, dann halt Rübe ab...



#6


----------



## Sterni01 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

Mein Gott, nicht daß das hier wieder so ein ,,Eimer-Tröt,, wird ? |supergri

So ein Aal ist doch auch nur wie ein scheues Reh, nur halt mit ohne Beine ! |supergri|supergri

....und Delphine sind auch nur schwule Haie ! :vik:

Wer wirklich Angst vor Aalen hat, sollte halt keine fangen, oder sich in Therapie begeben. 
Wir werden dem TE hier wohl nicht wirklich helfen können, oder ?


----------



## redlem (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wir werden dem TE hier wohl nicht wirklich helfen können, oder ?



Also ich glaub wir können ihm schon helfen!


Methoden zum Abstellen der Schlängelei wurden ja schon einige forgestellt!


YES WE CAN, AGAIN!

#y|pftroest:


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

und bevor wir keine Aale mehr haben - schaut mal hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElW2QF92t8I&sns=fb


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angst vor Aal*

das ist wohl ein anderes thema.


----------

